# MAC Mineralized Skinfinish Swatches



## Ashley (Jun 18, 2008)

I don't have all the MSFs, I'm missing the super rare ones like Pleasureflush, Stereorose, Metal Rock, and Gold Deposit. I'm also missing a few others like Porcelain Pink, and New Vegas.






























































Here's a comparison of the two Glissades I have. The left one seems smoother, less glittery.








Please feel free to add your own swatches of MSFs to this thread!


----------



## Marisol (Jun 18, 2008)

I have Pleasureflush, Stereo Rose, Porcelian Pink, New Vegas and Gold Deposit so I can make swatch for this thread. I will post my picture tomorrow.

I know that Aquilah has Metal Rock so maybe she can swatch it. Great idea Ashley!


----------



## AprilRayne (Jun 18, 2008)

Ooh, Lightscapade is really pretty! I have Porcelain Pink and Shimpagne but I hardly ever use them so I'm selling them. Hope I don't regret it! LOL


----------



## Marisol (Jun 18, 2008)

Originally Posted by *AprilRayne* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Ooh, Lightscapade is really pretty! I have Porcelain Pink and Shimpagne but I hardly ever use them so I'm selling them. Hope I don't regret it! LOL Oh no! Those are some pretty colors. On your skin tone you can use them as highlighters and they would look awesome. Have you ever used them with Fix+? That might make all the difference.


----------



## AprilRayne (Jun 18, 2008)

Originally Posted by *Marisol* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Oh no! Those are some pretty colors. On your skin tone you can use them as highlighters and they would look awesome. Have you ever used them with Fix+? That might make all the difference. No, I haven't! How do I do it, just spritz my brush first or spray my face after? PP hardly shows up on me it seems and I do like Shimpagne, but I seriously hardly use it. I've been using High Beam lately and I'm loving that!


----------



## Ashley (Jun 18, 2008)

Ooh, don't do it! I think Shimpagne and Lightscapade are staple MSFs, and I think Porcelain Pink would look so pretty on you.

P.S.

Thanks Marisol! Can't wait to see swatches of Pleasureflush!


----------



## Marisol (Jun 18, 2008)

Originally Posted by *AprilRayne* /img/forum/go_quote.gif No, I haven't! How do I do it, just spritz my brush first or spray my face after? PP hardly shows up on me it seems and I do like Shimpagne, but I seriously hardly use it. I've been using High Beam lately and I'm loving that! They way I do it is I spray my 187 brush with Fix+ (2 or 3 spritzes) and then I dip it in the MSF. Then I apply it on my face. It gives you a better color payoff and a glazed look. Not greasy but i feel like it stays on longer. Try it out. You can use any brush. I think I may be darker than you and PP shows up on me.


----------



## Adrienne (Jun 18, 2008)

Thanks Ashley!!


----------



## StereoXGirl (Jun 18, 2008)

Thanks for the swatches, Ashley!

I've actually sold off two of my MSFs! lol! Northern Lights because I never used it and I liked Glissade better. I also sold my Shimpagne because it's too dark for me to use as a highlighter, but too frosty/shimmery for a bronzer!


----------



## StereoXGirl (Jun 18, 2008)

Here's New Vegas and Porcelain Pink on me (I should have used a flash like you did, so you can see the shimer! Doh!):











P.S. Sorry for the scary splotchy pink finger! I must've been squeezing it!


----------



## McRubel (Jun 18, 2008)

Originally Posted by *StereoXGirl* /img/forum/go_quote.gif I've actually sold off two of my MSFs! lol! Northern Lights because I never used it and I liked Glissade better. Don't worry, Shaundra! Northern Lights went to a good home!



I'm totally loving it!!!


----------



## StereoXGirl (Jun 18, 2008)

Originally Posted by *McRubel* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Don't worry, Shaundra! Northern Lights went to a good home!



I'm totally loving it!!!



I'm so glad!!!


----------



## CellyCell (Jun 20, 2008)

I only own Light Flush and it's been posted - but here it is on NC45 skin:


----------



## emily_3383 (Jun 20, 2008)

Makes me wish i didnt get rid of Lighscapade. haha


----------



## Ashley (Jun 20, 2008)

Oh, Celly, your pic is much more representative of Light Flush than mine. My pic doesn't even make it seem pink!


----------



## xoxmonicaxox (Jun 20, 2008)

Omg they all look so pretty !! Im a mac virgin and havent tried any mac yet (sigh) haha..*puts head down in shame* lol. The shooting star one looks like it would be a great shimmer bronze colour.


----------



## internetchick (Jun 20, 2008)

Wouldn't you know it, I see this thread and then look at the MAC website and they aren't even available.





Not that I should be looking on my no buy or anything ...


----------



## Stephie Baby (Jun 20, 2008)

I'm so glad I swapped for Lightscapade!! Now all I have to do is wait for it to get here. Lol.


----------



## Nick007 (Jun 20, 2008)

Thanks for taking the time to swatch them for us! It's a lot of trouble, but very appreciated!!!


----------



## StereoXGirl (Jun 22, 2008)

Originally Posted by *internetchick* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Wouldn't you know it, I see this thread and then look at the MAC website and they aren't even available.






Not that I should be looking on my no buy or anything ...





Yeah, they're limited edition. That's part of the reason they're so popular is that they're hard to get (especially the older ones).
You can try our "for sale" forum, "in search of" forum, swaps forum, or eBay if you're intersted in getting one.


----------



## internetchick (Jun 23, 2008)

Light Flush is still available on the Macys website, but I am on a no buy!


----------



## Stephie Baby (Jun 23, 2008)

Originally Posted by *internetchick* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Light Flush is still available on the Macys website, but I am on a no buy!



It should still be available on the MAC site. It was available last week.


----------



## internetchick (Jun 23, 2008)

I looked a few days ago and it said out of stock. I checked just now and it's not even up anymore. Only the natural shades are up.


----------



## Ashley (Jun 24, 2008)

There have been a few popping up at CCOs lately, namely Lightscapade, Glissade, and Gold Spill. However, I'm pretty sure most Lightscapades are gone now.


----------



## Stephie Baby (Jun 25, 2008)

Petticoat, So Ceylon AND Gold Deposit MSF's are being re-released in October!!! I think its for the Sheer Minerals collection!!!!!!!!!!! Its on Specktra.


----------



## internetchick (Jun 25, 2008)

Originally Posted by *Stephie Baby* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Petticoat, So Ceylon AND Gold Deposit MSF's are being re-released in October!!! I think its for the Sheer Minerals collection!!!!!!!!!!! Its on Specktra. YAY!!


----------



## Nireyna (Jul 7, 2008)

i was so stupid that didn`t buy it ((


----------



## greeneyedangel (Jul 8, 2008)

Is Warmed MSF still avaliable or is this MSF long gone as well?


----------



## Ashley (Jul 9, 2008)

Gone from the website.


----------



## lolabr89 (Jul 10, 2008)

wow lightscapade is really pretty!


----------

